# AFP 12v VR6 into a MK1 Advice?



## DocBoogle (Aug 8, 2012)

Here we go. So I have a 2001 VR6 Jetta that my soon to be ex-wife drove into the ground while I was on deployment. I am tired of spending money on it and have been entertaining the idea of taking the motor and swapping it into a MK1. I haven't decided which one yet. Now I have been lurking around on here searching and reading as much as I can. I have yet to find an AFP swap. I know Eurowise has a kit with the mounts and such that will work but my biggest concern is electrical (I know, I know!). Are there any custom harnesses that take some of headache out of the wiring the damn thing up? I am trying to prepare and plan as much as possible before undertaking a project of this magnitude. Any words of advice, sarcastic comments, or flames are welcome.

Thanks for your time,
Doc


----------



## Big Boost (Jan 28, 2008)

Eurowise has everything you need for the swap from the kit itself to the wire harness conversion, TB cable, cable trans conversion kit and everything in between.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if you ask mike at eurowise..there has been rumors of harnesses being sold if you ask....


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

Eurowise harness
450 with no core exchange, 375 if you send them yours to be fitted to your vehicle.
I have been debating if I want to go this route or if I prefer to install the Ce2 Fuse Panel and rewire the car harness instead (which may be easier) 

PM me if you are interested in my build thread. Waiting on a few more parts before pulling the motor (should be here by this upcoming week)

Eitherway, Good luck :thumbup:

_Edit:_
If you use the Eurowise O2A Manual cable conversion, you can also use the HD Corrado Speedometer Cable sold from Bahnbrenner which allows you to retain your mk1 cluster.

Eurowise also sells the throttle cable you will need for the conversion & a low profile/baffeled oil pain that will be useful depending on your ride hight goals. I recommend looking at what products Eurowise has available, lots of things to simplify the swap. :thumbup:

Have you decided which Radiator you want to use?


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

This post below is the closest thing you will find to a diy for an afp into a mk1.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5797918-Mk4-AFP-VR6-swap-into-CE2-MK2

I was going to go the afp direction but ended up finding a deal on an aaa obd2 engine.

The wiring side of things doesn't seem that bad once you start diving into it. As stated in the swap above there are only a few wires truly needed to have the car running. Sorting through the rats nest of a harness the afp is, well is a pita...just time consuming. 

Things to consider with afp
Wiring
Drive by wire pedal mounting
Immobilizer
Emissions

Transmission is an 02j...108mm axle flanges...need to find early 4 cylinder flanges that are 100mm but they swap easy just a allen bolt.
Transmission upper mount also needs to have holes drilled out and thickness shaved down a little to fit eurowise mount. 
Also can't run reverse lights with 02j shift tower
Need bolts for rear tranny mount and to remove dog bone mount
Also need 02a bolts for the starter bolts and may need to drill out 1 of the mount holes as 02a the bolt went through tranny, through block and into mount. 02j the starter bolts to tranny.

The reasons above are why eurowise says to run an 02a...atleast i suspect that is the reason.

Also you may have to chase the holes in the afp block for passenger side engine mount, but i live in the rust belt


I think the afp is completely doable...and i was very close to doing it. However i started looking at price of chips, turbo chips, and just the hassle of doing the dbw swap and decided against it due to the deal on the aaa I got. The look of no throttle cable would have been great though

Other option is to get an obd2 wiring harness, obd2 upper and lower intake manifold, t body, maf, coil pack (or atleast the icm), obd2 fuel rail and injectors, obd2 upper timing chain cover, cams or run aftermarket ones and swap out all the sensors to the obd2 stuff and you can run the aaa obd2 harness.

And just fyi the eurowise harness is not compatable with the afp it is for a aaa engine, b3 passat vr6 throttle cable or corrado vr6 cable are the options for throttle cables


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

@Vr6DubNy

Excellent post with great information that I, myself, was not even aware of. :thumbup:
I am currently doing a AAA OBDII into a mk1 Scirocco. Thanks for all of the info and the clarification on the Eurowise harness.


----------

